# Why remove a kickstand?



## Philldotcom (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive seen this posted and would like to know why. To save weight maybe? That's all folks  I love this forum you ladies and gentleman are great


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

For starters they can get stuck in things if they're cheap and not installed properly. They're also kinda of like having a dork protector. Friends don't let friends ride with kickstands.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Yup.. save wieght. Minimalistic approach.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Your bike came with a kickstand? Mine did not, so there was nothing to remove. You'd think for 6k they'd throw one in, but I guess not. Had to buy mine separately.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

dcl10 said:


> Your bike came with a kickstand? Mine did not, so there was nothing to remove. You'd think for 6k they'd throw one in, but I guess not. Had to buy mine separately.


You'd think they'd do them in team clours too.


----------



## Philldotcom (Jul 26, 2011)

Never seen a forum respond so quickly!! Thanks for the quick responses!! Gonna take it off asap


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Depends on the type of bike. Big 'ol touring bike, it's probably okay to have a kickstand or 2 on the thing.


----------



## jgrabowmst (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a kickstand on my old bike, but it was also my get around bike. My new bike is for exercise only, so if I have to stop, I don't have to worry about it having to hold itself up. In the garage, it gently rests next to my old bike.

Just for the paint job, I'd rather not put one on... I'm not opposed to having them, but not on my new bike...maybe if they made a simpler design, maybe something that could fit in a backpack instead?

I also like to just balance the bike on the curb using the pedal...defeats the purpose of a kickstand in a sense.


----------



## UFLBret (Jul 20, 2011)

Kickstands are cool on beach cruisers and kids bikes. Other than that and dey gotz ta go!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Carbon or Ti kickstands are acceptable.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Philldotcom said:


> Ive seen this posted and would like to know why. To save weight maybe? That's all folks  I love this forum you ladies and gentleman are great


People remove kiskstands for the same reason they climb mountains -- "because it's there".

Seriously there's nothing wrong with a kickstand, except that many consider it an unnecessary appendage and remove it to save weight.

When I started in the bike business in the Sixties, every bike we sold got a kickstand. They started to go out of fashion as derailleur and sport bikes went mainstream for a few reasons, save weight, avoid crushing of the lighter chainstays on better bikes, and because derailleur bikes were more vulnerable to damage if they fell over onto their right side, which happened often enough that shops started not installing them.

These days probably most remove a kickstand is because of their general uncoolness, though the other three reasons are still valid.

BTW- crime has also made kickstands obsolete, since you have to lean the bike against something to lock it anyway.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

If you have a cargo bike or bucket bike, you'll want to keep your kickstand.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi










I have a kickstand, two in fact. One is on my Surly Long Haul Trucker. It is a Hebie Bipod Stand 606 NL.










The other one, is a Greenfields Stabilizer Rear Mount fitted to my BOB Ibex trailer.

I feel better know.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Like circumcision, it makes things easier to keep clean and ladies dig the streamlined look. Also, it can get caught up on stuff if it's a bit loose (especially important on mountain bikes).


----------



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

baker921 said:


> You'd think they'd do them in team clours too.


made in carbon too


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

unless you need a piece of equipment that will ensure that your bike will fall over at some time, a kickstand is simply worthless dead-weight.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

FBinNY said:


> BTW- crime has also made kickstands obsolete, since you have to lean the bike against something to lock it anyway.


This is probably the best answer. Srsly, where are you going to leave a bike standing up, without it being locked up to something solid? 

_Maybe _in the garage, but there it takes up too much room on a kickstand. It's either on a hook or leaning somewhere. 

Other than the touristas, about the only place one might have utility is at the rest stops on organized rides. And that's the last place people would be caught dead with one.


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> unless you need a piece of equipment that will ensure that your bike will fall over at some time, a kickstand is simply worthless dead-weight.


I have never had one fall over and have been using them for...let me count...45 years. These where all cheap bikes with cheap stands.

They are useful for some of us.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Two reasons: One is weight, the other is your bike falling over. If you put it on the stand on a breezy day there's a decent likely hood that it'll fall, possibly scratching, denting or breaking something. I think it's safer to just lay it down in that instance.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

I use the clickstand and love it.
Click-Stand The Only Portable Folding Bicycle Kickstand!


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rule 78.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> Also, it can get caught up on stuff if it's a bit loose (especially important on mountain bikes).


What do you mean?



http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/no-kickstand-wtf-496831.html



TNC said:


> perttime said:
> 
> 
> > fastale said:
> ...



I hear a bottle under a pedal works OK if you have to keep the bike upright and there's nothing else to support it.

People who are into bike touring say that a stand can be very useful while getting all the stuff packed on the bike


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Too much chance of it falling over. I rarely lean my bike up agains anything. Unless there isn't a good spot I always carefully lay my bike on the ground drive side up. It's never fallen over..


----------



## riney00 (Sep 2, 2011)

Please disregard.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

perttime said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/no-kickstand-wtf-496831.html



Thanks for this. Made my evening. With laughs!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dork-factor max.

This is to say nothing of the idea of the kickstand crushing a carbon chainstay...


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

ezdoesit said:


> I use the clickstand and love it.


That thing is perfect. Makes it easier to photograph my bikes. Unfortuantely, it looks like I have to wait, since his shop is closed until the 14th of Sept.


----------

